# QSI sound and the ARISTO Revolution



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Can the QSI sound cards be used with the Aristo Revolution?? If so how would you wire it?? I know the QSI is motor control but I like the sounds and adjustments available. With the QSI sound + the Revolution RX the price works out to about $190.00 per engine which is better then the QSI and G wire at about $230.00 plus you get 2.4freq. for better range and the Revolution display lights up for night running, for me that a big plus. But the big question again is can and how would you wire the QSI and Revolution RX to gether. Greg hope you have an answer and diagram since you seem to be the lord of electronics and your site is the great on helping me. Jake


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Alas, no. The QSI's "analog" mode requires a linear voltage input signal. The Revolution's output is pulse-width modulation. That, and the QSI's sounds can't be triggered by the Revolution, so you couldn't blow the whistle or anything like that. If you've got the Revolution, then go with a Phoenix sound system (at the first class level) or one of the less expensive boards from Dallee, MyLocoSound, etc. would work too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake, what Kevin said is true, the biggest problem for any "multimode" decoder that works on DCC is being fed "pulsed" DC voltage, such as what the Revo puts out. 

It could probably be filtered to not do this, and also you could hook up some relays to at least work the bell and horn from the Revo (I have built a custom Trackside TE system to do just that for Nick S.) 

But while possible, the extra "stuff" takes space, and costs a little bit more, which would pretty much erase the price advantage. 

But, do not take 2.4 GHz as a "hands down" advantage, while it has good range... the 900 MHz band that Gwire works in is almost completely "free"... no cell phones, no cordless phones, no microwave ovens, no bluetooth, and no wireless computers. 

2,4 GHz is a crowded band, and subject to lots of interference because of all the other users of it. 900 MHz works great now, as well as some of the other bands, like the 400 MHz band. 

I agree, why the GardenWire cab does not have a backlight is a mystery, I have the same cab in the NCE "traditional wireless" DCC system, and the backlight is great... 

Regards. Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

If you vary the voltage for speed control, and can reverse the track polarity, you can ring the bell, and blow the horn on the QSI in DC mode.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is true, but you have to consider that he is asking about the Revolution TE... you need to reverse the track polarity immediately to use these features. The Revolution TE cannot be programmed or configured to do this, just like the older Train Engineers. 

Also, speed does not ring the bell or horn, only polarity reversals. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Correct Greg, I was saying that with a Double pole Double throw switch it can be done, but thanks for the correction 

Loco Lee


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Greg and K for the info, I'm on my way to ECLSTS and was thinking of getting a Revolution but now I guess not. I will have to go for more QSI/G-wires need any show cars? Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look at what you can do with the Gwire setup, you can control about 30 sounds from your throttle. You can control 6 max with the Revolution/Phoenix. For some people that is enough. I like the flexibility. 

The other combination that gives you more flexibility than the Revolution is the AirWire receiver with a Phoenix, but then it's not as cost effective, and still not all the controllable functions, although the Phoenix has more customization over automatic sounds. 

Have fun at the show! 

Regards, Greg


----------

